# post-tonsillectomy bleed



## debz (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this but I would appreciate input from others.  I work in a 2 physician practice.  One physician (Dr. A) performed a tonsillectomy.  Eight days later the pt went to the ER and was admitted for a post-tonsillectomy bleed.  Because Dr. B was on call he was called in to see the pt.  Dr. B now wants to bill this out as a level 3 IH-consult with a modifier 24.  I say no because this is related to Dr. A's surgery performed 8 days prior.  Any input?

thankx

DebZ


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 3, 2008)

You are correct.  Both doctors are from the same practice.  Also, unless the patient is returned to the OR, it would be global anyway.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## debz (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you so much for your input. Sometimes I second guess myself.  It's always good to get input from others.

debz


----------

